# 1936 schwinn and 39 columbia find.



## redline1968 (Feb 3, 2010)

just picked up these two bikes  last friday for 80 bucks!  he had cleaned out a scrap pile and put them up for sale on craigs list...


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 3, 2010)

i'll give you 160 and you'll DOUBLE your money, i'll be heading to portland the 19th!!! lol


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice score!


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 4, 2010)

Dang, how did I miss those?   Did you get them from the guy in Vancouver?   I was up there a few days ago and bought a bunch of junk, but nothing nearly as cool as those bikes.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## jwm (Feb 4, 2010)

Ho.
Lee
Cow.
Some folks just have the luck.

JWM


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 4, 2010)

PM has been sent.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you it is fun to find.         Which dude in vancouver?  This was in sandy oregon. The bad news was he sold 18 stingrays a couple crates and some schwinn parts to someone a week before  for nothing. This was the bottom of the pile!!!  Makes me sick.. Oh well.....      Patrick ....160 bucks!!! Lol   one time i did that on a 64 super deluxe stingray and payed the price ever since.  The columbia is clean. The schwinn will cost a arm and a leg to restore i might just set it aside and let the dust gather on it for now...

Mark


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 4, 2010)

*Nice Find!*

So when you going to list them?


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 4, 2010)

Actually i dont do ebay selling. I buy off of it.   Its too stressful for me to deal with people over a screen and not in person.

Mark


----------



## walter branche (Feb 6, 2010)

stress kills- be carefull,...... i have spent 600.00 going to the doctors trying to get myself back, after my wifes 23 year old son moved into our house,and he thinks ,smoking ,drinking,doin dope , and getting in trouble is normal


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ouch..  Not good..   Got ti remember who rules the roost..   6 in foot and a cold outside could solve some of your woes.  Mark


----------

